# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Iesakiet vai uzsākt CNC projektu

## mierigais

Labas dienas  :: 
Situācija sekojoša, Ir pa lētām naudām no paziņas tāteikt ,pieejams ķīniešu 4asu TB6560 draiveris, cik saprotu šāds:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CNC-TB6560...item3cb6a7bd34
esot arī 3 kkādi soļu motori, NEMA 23 ja pareizi atceros.
Tā kā vēlme sen jau ir uzbūvēt kādu cnc pcb plašu graizīšanai, tik nav bijis kas iesper pa pakālu lai sāktu ,tad dodat padomu, no šitiem verķiem būtu iespējams sasniegt precizitāti, puslīdz normālais pcb veidošanai vai ,pasākums jāatliek un pašam labāk meklēt visu jau sākot no elektronikas

----------


## Andrejs

Ja gribās garus un interesantus ziemas vakarus, viennozīmīgi, ir vērts būvēt CNC. Bet jasāk ar mehāniku. Motoru draiveri un paši motori ir pats mazumiņš. Ja ir resursi un iespējas, vari būvēt pats, ja gribās ātrāk - pērc kitu. 
1. CNC būvēju tālajos 90'. 
2. taisiju no kita.
3. nopirku gatavu.

PCB frēzēšanai vajag labu precizitāti, labas frēzes un palielu čakari  :: 
Veiksmi!

----------


## mierigais

Visai uzmundrinoši  :: 
Bet nu laikam bus japanem, un jāsāk tad pašam domāt par mehāniku.
Man tik skaidrs ir tas ja saslimst ar šito tad gala nav.
Kādi ieteikumi, uzreiz spiest uz precizitāti, vai sākumā tomēr salikt kko "katik strādā" un tad lai poņa rodas kas ir kas lai būvētu kko labāku

----------


## jeecha

Kaa jau mineeja - vadiibas elektronika un motori ir saliidzinoshi nieciiga dalja no pashdarinaata CNC. Tas kas nav tik vienkaarshi un prasiis ljoti daudz darba un liidzeklju (atkariibaa no veelmeem pret precizitaati) ir mehaanika.
Neiesaku pagaidaam pirkt stepperus un vadiibas plati - to paspeesi vienmeer. Saakumaa izpeeti par to kaadas uzbuuves iekaartu taisiisi, kaada tipa poziicijas skruuves un sliedes lietosi, no kaada materiaala buuveesi karkasu, kaadi instrumenti buus nepiecieshami.
Otrs variants ir pirkt gatavu mehaanikas kitu (kopaa ar motoriem un vadiibu pirkt neiesaku - cik ir redzeets par tiem parasti tiek nopleests krietni vairaak nekaa tos var sakomplekteet DIY stilaa), bet tas protams nebuus leeti - saakot ar kaadiem 300 lashiem par nieciigu izmeeru un abshaubaamas izturiibas shtruntu, kaadiem 1000Ls par visnotalj pieklaajiigas konstrukcijas bet ne ljoti lielu galdu un beidzot ar bezgaliigi daargiem industriaalai lietoshanai domaatiem aparaatiem.
Ja nekaadu iipasho precizitaati un izturiibu nevajag - var protams taisiit no taa kas pagadaas pa rokai - finiera, prastajiem alumiinija profiliem, visprastaakajaam stienjskruuveem no Delve2.
Ja gribas daudzmaz izturiigu un preciizu 1m x 1m galdu un taisiisi visu pats - tad jau vajazees tieshi shiem meerkjiem paredzeetas sliedes, gultnjus un viitnjskruuves un projekts jau vilks uz gadu un taapat kaadu 1k latu...

Veel iesaku nopietni padomaat ko tad iisti gribeesi ar sho aparaatu peec tam iesaakt - tam buus liela noziime kaada dizaina un no kaadiem materiaaliem buuveet iekaartu:
1) kaadus materiaalus freezeesi - tas lielaa meeraa noteiks cik nopietnai buutu jaabuut mehaanikai;
2) vai izveeleetiem materiaaliem vajadzees dzeseeshanu - miikstajiem metaaliem jau vajadzees shkjidruma dzeseeshanu;
3) cik lielu vajadzees darba virsmu;
4) kaadas gjeometrijas materiaalus freezeesi - vai paarsvaraa grieziisi no plaaniem miikstiem materiaaliem figuuras un urbsi tajaas caurumus vai arii gribeesi no cietiem bieziem materiaaliem freezeet detaljas (pirmajaa gadiijumaa tevi interesee CNC router galds, otrajaa varbuut tas ko vajag ir kompjuterizeeta freezmashiina?).

Jebkuraa gadiijumaa reekjinies ar papraavaam investiicijaam - vai nu naudas vai laika vai visticamaak abi divi.

Veel neaizmirsti ka Latvija ir pasaules nomale. Piemeeram CNC domaatas viitnjskruuves tu te nenopirksi, visu naaksies suutiit (vai no kjiinieshiem, vai no visiem zinaamaa britu kantora). Bet taas mantas nav vieglas - suutiishanas izdevumi arii nebuus mazi.

----------


## mierigais

Doma nav taisit 1x1m ,nav man kur tādu agregātu noparkot pagaidām, nu maksimālais 15x20cm visādu mazu plastmasas ,plānu alumīnija un ideālā variantā pcb plašu frēzēšanai. 1 piegājienā investēt pārāk daudz negribas, lai beigās pret kādu mietu neatdurtos.Tas ka pa pa simtu latu to verķi nesavākt ir  vairāk kā skaidrs un mani nebaida , bet pagaidām vairāk doma savākt viņu no tā kas vairāk pa rokai, un pielasīt vitāli trūstošo pa ārzemju  šopiem.Tad ja āķis lūpā varēs iespringt uz dzesēšanām un lielāku precizitāti mehānikai.
Nu tātad 1. reizei mērķis varētu būt panākt kādi 0,2-0,3mm precizitāti kkur 15x20x1 cm darbibas zonā. (plāns alum <3mm ,plāns koks <5mm, plastmasa )
Būtu to iespējams panākt puslīdz rūpīgi lielāko daļu savācot no  piemājas izgāztuves un nesūtot visu no ārzemām, vai tik es sapņoju pagaidām? 

Pie reizes vēl viens jautajums.
Kāda priekšrocība X un Z asi taisīt tāteikt augšā , ja ir novārots ka pāris eksemplāri X asi taisa lejā kopā ar Y?
Viss ko es varu iedomāties ir tas ka visi štrunti  kas birst birst uz leju un attiecīgi tur traucē, un varbūt motorus var pateicīgāk izvietot. Vai ir vēl kas ko nēsu manījis?

----------


## valmet

Viens no lētākajiem mehānikas variantiem ( domāju 100-150 Ls var iekļauties), bet pilnīgi pietiekošs , lai urbtu platītes :
http://solsylva.com/cnc/25x25.shtml
Šeit var apskatīt, kā viņš top un ko ar viņu var izdarīt :
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cnc_r ... ild_w.html
vēl viens būvētājs:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cnc_r ... -step.html

----------


## Andrejs

Nu ja ir darbnīca ar visiem štrumiem var taisīt solsylva variantu, bet IMHO tur koka/metāla darbu par daudz.
Vienkāršāku "amatieru" konstrukciju PCB taisīšanai var skatīt te:
http://makeyourbot.org/mantis9-1

----------


## mierigais

O šitā jau pēc izmēriem, ir kkas uz ko es tēmēju.
Jāmeklē tie tērauda stieņi un tos slīdzgultņus vai kā viņus tur sauc, laikam nāksies no čainas sūtīt.
Ar kādiem 10mm diametra vajadzētu pietikt manuprāt, tādam nelielam izmēram.

----------


## frukc

veidot cnc konstrukciju no koka vai plastmasas ir tīrākā laika izšķērdēšana.
es ieteiktu iegādāt kādu 'manuālu' frēzi un to pašam automatizēt. vai arī iegādāt jau gatavu uzparikti.
pats automatizēju MF70.

----------


## valmet

Te nu iepriekšējam komentāram nepiekritīšu. Koka galds ir ideāls variants, lai nedārgi iepazītos ar cnc un pēc tam jau izlemtu ko un no kā būvēt nākošo. Un tādu galdu, kā Mantis var uzbūvēt nedēļas laikā ar minimāliem izdevumiem. 
Pats arī savu pirmo galdu uztaisīju no finiera 
http://forum.latmatic.lv/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19
Starp citus tos rūdītos un kalibrētos stieņus varēja nopirkt vienā gultņu veikalā Rīgā, neatceros kā sauca, bet atrodas viņš netālu no Salu tilta centra pusē.

----------


## mierigais

Kādas priekšrocības ir trapecveida vītņstieņiem? Tikai lielāks ātrums vai vēl kaut kas?

 Finieris jau pierezervēts, tā ka viss tikai laika jautājums

----------


## valmet

Salīdzinot ar celtniecības vītņstieņiem - tad gan ātrums, gan nodilumizturība.
Celtniecības stienim ir parastā vītne ar soli apmēram 1-2mm, trapecveida - sākot no 3 mm.
Sākumā vari uzlikt celtniecības un vēlāk apgreidot uz trapeci. Tikai tad liec uzreiz 10 mm diametrā, jo trapeci tievāku būs pagrūti dabūt.

----------


## ansius

nu manuprāt svarīgākais trapecai ir precizitāte, ar ko vītņstienis īpaši neizceļas. Ok kokgriezumiem manis pēc, bet ne metālapstādei. ir arī tā sauktā ballscrew kas ir skūve un uzgrieznis kam patiesībā iekšā viltīgi konstruēts gultnis.

----------


## mierigais

Paldies par ieteikumiem, tiks ņemts vērā. Iesākumā paņemšu celtniecības vītņstieni.

----------


## frukc

Pirms ko dari, labi padomā par to, kur šo CNC turēsi un darbināsi. Dzīvoklis nav variants, kaimiņi Tev to neļaus - troksnis frēzēšanas procesā ir spēcīgs un pats process nav dažu minūšu jautājums. Manā gadījumā tas parasti ir 1-5 stundas.

Brīdinu, ka viss izmaksās vismaz divas reizes vairāk, kā būsi ieplānojis un aizņems vismaz divas reizes vairāk Tava laika, kā biji cerējis.

ir liela atšķirība starp instrumentiem, kuri paredzēti koka apstrādei un tiem, kuri paredzēti metālam. ja Tu plāno izveidot CNC ar XY galdu 300x200, domājams, koka ornamenti Tevi nesaista. Un nav tik svarīgi cik biezu/plānu materiālu Tu apstrādā, tāpat nākas to frēzēt pa kārtām, kuras nepārsniedz 1/2 no frēzes diametra. Protams, vibrācijām vieglāk sabojāt frēzīti, ja tai nākas pieskarties augstākām materiāla malām, taču pilnīgi pietiek arī ar 1/2 no diametra, lai par koku/plastmasu cietāks materiāls būtu bīstams.

Tāpat vajadzīga pieeja pie 'normāla' darbnīcas aprīkojuma. Pats minimums būtu: darbagalds ar pamatīgām spīlēm, frēze metāla apstrādei, stacionārais urbis, labas mērierīces, fleksis, utt... neiedziļinoties sīkumos. Pasūtīt, lai kāds izgatavo nepieciešamās detaļas - _objektīvi_ izmaksās daudz dārgāk, nekā iegādāties jau gatavu ierīci (kuru, piedevām, būs konstruējuši profesionāļi).

Mazāk uzdod jautājumus, uz kuriem google Tev palīdzēs atbildēt dažu minūšu laikā. Informāciju vairāk meklē 'ārzemju' saitos un rēķinies ar to, ka vismaz 80% no tā, ko lasīsi dažādos forumos un blogos būs **********, pēti kādu jautājumu izmantojot informāciju no dažādiem avotiem. _Ne_kad_ akli neuzticies kādam gudriniekam no kāda foruma (kā man piemēram).

Vibrācijas ir neatņemama frēzēšanas procesa sastāvdaļa, jo tās nāk jau no paša griezējinstrumenta un apstrādājamā materiāla 'mijiedarbības', klāt jāskaita frēzes motors un stepperi (ja tos vada ar kvalitatīviem draiveriem, tā nav liela problēma).
Turpinot domu... Man ir saskarsme ar frēzītēm (endmill) 0.5 - 3mm diametrā, Tev varētu 'draudēt' tas pats. Šādas frēzītes ir traustlas, maksimāli jānovērš iespējamās vibrācijas, tās ne tikai traucēs iegūt kvalitatīvu rezultātu, bet bojās/lauzīs pašas frēzītes.
Nav pieļaujams, ka kaut kas atskrūvējas/izļurkājas pašā frēzēšanas procesā (kas ir ilgs pārbaudījums) sabojāsi materiālu, instrumentu un zaudēsi ieguldīto laiku.
Puslīdz sakarīgas CNC konstrukcijas izveide prasa daudz ieguldītā laika un enerģijas. Man pašam būtu tā visa žēl tā, ja zinātu, ka rezultāts būs tikai CNC butaforija. Kāds tas būs, ja mēģināsi to veidot no koka vai plastmasas, šie materiāli vienkārši 'neturēs' vibrācijas (Tev nepieciešamo toleranču robežās). (Runa par iecerētā CNC pielietojumiem, izmēriem, specifiku. Nevis 'uzbrauciens' koka CNC īpašniekiem.)

Par vītņu stieņiem, parastā metriskā vītne vs. trapece:
katra no tām ir paredzēta savam pielietojuma, 'parastā' - fiksācijai, 'trapece' - rotācijas kustības pārnešana uz lineāro. CNC gadījumā mūs interesē otrais (manā aparātā gan izmantots parastais M6 stienis, un nemaz tik slikti viņš nekalpo)  :: 
Pēc parametra - 'rotācijas kustības pārvēršana lineārajā' effektivitātes:
metriskais vītņustienis, šķiet, sasniedza labi ja 30%
trapece aptuveni 50-70%
tas nozīmē, ka ar trapecvītni pietiks ar 2 reizes mazāku griezes momentu, lai uzparikti kustinātu, kā metriskā stieņa gadījumā.
'precizitāte' ne tuvu nav tas būtiskākais faktors šajā duelī, Google noteikti Tev palīdzēs atrast papildus informāciju par šo tēmu.

Pat nezinu, kādēļ nolēmu tik daudz laika veltīt atbildei - varbūt skatījos, ka Tev sniedz ne tos padomus (ne kļūdainus, bet neatbilstošus) un Tu tiem akli seko.
Pēti pats, meklē, lasi, salīdzini, analizē, ja jau vēlies pats to aparātu taisīt, pētīt nāksies mēnešiem! (ja tā doma Tev tāda nopietna)

----------


## mierigais

Lai iegrimtu detaļās un sīkumos, vispirms uz ādas jāizbauda, kuri ir tie būtiskākie mēsli ar ko cīnīties, tāpēc 1 eksperiments vienmēr nebūs ideāls, lai vai cik dziļi racies būšu.
Es te daudz nedomājot ,jau šo to esmu salicis kopā, tā ka viss jau ir lēnīgā procesā. Iemetīšu kādu bildi varbūt jau šovakar ja sanāks.


Tātad pagaidām, viegli saskrūvēta kaste no 18mm finiera, un  sabāzti 12mm stieņi, cik precīzi laiks rādīs.
Vītņstieņi parastie, ar pagarinātajiem uzgriežņiem, diezko jau nepatīk ka nedaudz ir brīvkustība bet iesākumam bus  normāli.

----------


## valmet

Atkal dažos jautājumos nepiekritīšu frukc komentāram.
Savu cnc galdu darbinu dzīvoklī un arī dažreiz pa 8-10 stundām, plus vēl skaidu atsūcējs, protams gan ne ilgāk, kā līdz 22.00.
Ja pareizi sarēķina, tad izmaksas tā arī sanāk, kā sarēķina.
Cilvēks grib frēzēt PCB, tātad viņam ne ir vajadzīga baigā konstrukcijas stiprība, ne arī būs liels troksnis.
Profesionāļu būvēts galds vienmēr būs 2-5 x dārgāks.
Labāk ziemas vakaros būvēt galdu, nevis dzert šņabi vai lūrēt muļķīgus seriālus.
Pašam uzbūvējot rodas labs priekšstatas, kas ir kas.
Pats vari uzbūvēt galdu tieši ar tādiem parametriem, kā tev vajag.
Metālapstrādei protams labāk nopirkt gatavu frēzmašīnu un pārtaisīt uz cnc vadību.

----------


## frukc

> Atkal dažos jautājumos nepiekritīšu frukc komentāram.
> Savu cnc galdu darbinu dzīvoklī un arī dažreiz pa 8-10 stundām, plus vēl skaidu atsūcējs, protams gan ne ilgāk, kā līdz 22.00.


 manuprāt tas ir visai sadistiski pret kaimiņiem  :: 



> Ja pareizi sarēķina, tad izmaksas tā arī sanāk, kā sarēķina.


 var jau būt, ka kādam tas izdodas. man nē - ir ļoti daudz dažādu neparedzētu sīkumu, kuri kopā veido visai nozīmīgu summu, arī izlietoto degvielu grūti aprēķināt.



> Cilvēks grib frēzēt PCB, tātad viņam ne ir vajadzīga baigā konstrukcijas stiprība, ne arī būs liels troksnis.


 atkarīgs no pašas spindles, protams. bet PCB vai ne PCB, trokšņu līmenis no tā īpaši nemainīsies.



> Profesionāļu būvēts galds vienmēr būs 2-5 x dārgāks.


 nepiekritīšu, šobrīd ir salīdzinoši plašs piedāvājums ar CNC amatieriem (rc modeļu veidotājiem utt...) un cenas nav nemaz tik lielas, ja skaita visus faktorus, tad šādi cnc noteikti ir lētāki, kā pašbūvētie. (ja būvē no 0 un bez iepriekšējas pieredzes)



> Pašam uzbūvējot rodas labs priekšstatas, kas ir kas.


 nevaru nepiekrist  :: 



> Pats vari uzbūvēt galdu tieši ar tādiem parametriem, kā tev vajag.


 atkarīgs no inženiertehniskās pieredzes/domāšanas, laikam.

[mierīgajam] par uzgriežņiem - labāk nopērc kādu klucīti POM plastmasas un izgriez tajā vītni, tas būs ideāli piemērots šādam pielietojumam un to var dabūt uz vietas pie http://www.industriplasts.lv/
vismaz mani viņi nepasūtīja tālāk ar mazajiem pirkumiem un bija ļoti atsaucīgi, lai arī tas viņiem nenes nekādu peļņu, drīzāk pretēji.
vēl vari palasīt http://www.rcdesign.ru/articles/tools/cnc_mechanics man noderēja viņa pārdomas un informācija par tēmu.
veiksmi!

----------


## mierigais

Pagaidām pēc plastmasas kluča neskriešu, bet tiks paturēts galvā. Ja manīšu kkur mētājamies kādu cietāku plastmasu izgriezīšu vītni

----------


## frukc

kurš katrs plastmasa gabals Tev nederēs, ja nesaprati. tikai POM, principā.

----------


## frukc

labs laiks pagājis kopš pēdējā ieraksta. būtu patīkami dzirdēt kādu "statusa ziņojumu".

----------


## mierigais

Kādu brīvāku vakaru pametīšu kādu ziņu. Tā īsi sakot testa variantā viss ir ticis jau palaists.

----------


## valmet

Ar to arī apsveicu  ::

----------


## andrievs

Atvainojiet, bet es nevaru klusēt !

MANUPRĀT šī foruma "kārtības" uzturētāji ir galīgi aptrakuši!!!  
Kāpēc  no šī  CNC sadaļas tika izdzēsti 5 komentāri, kuros kaut arī bija  nedaudz pārspīlēta viena saita (vērtīga saita !) reklāma, bet katrā no  komentāriem to autors bija papūlējies ielikt arī katrai tēmai atbilstošu  un pietiekami KVALITATĪVU informāciju vai linkus ?!!!

Kas te notiek?!!! 

"Kārtībnieki"  nespēj tikt galā ar vienu slimu kritikāni, kurš no agra rīta  līdz  vēlam vakaram vaktē, kam varētu uzķēzīt, un izraisa hroniskas lamāšanās  lēkmes simtu komentāru apjomā, bet toties metas virsū izmantot savu varu  lai dzēstu vērtīgus komentārus.

Kur ir links, kas vēl dažas stundas atpakaļ bija vienā no izdzēstajiem komentāriem par CNC izbūves step by step  ?!!!

----------


## ansius

andrievs, tur pats ar vienādu spamu pieliki 3 tēmas, pēc būtības tās arī būtu jādzēš. lūk šeit ir palicis, ok, es puisim pie 3 psota PM nosūtiju, lai nomierinās a to lidos par spamu, jo ja moš nepamanijāt visi sludinājumi uz kuriem norādīja ir no viena tirgotāja... un attiecīgi - interpretējams, kā slēptā reklāma, tā pati kategorija, kā spams. Vai postā ir kas vērtīgs, bez reklāmas? sorry nē, vismaz nekas tāds ko googles tante nepateiktu pirmajos 5 piedāvājumos. tad par ko šīs spazmas?

----------


## Obsis

RE: <<varētu būt panākt kādi 0,2-0,3mm precizitāti kkur 15x20x1 cm darbibas zonā>>
Tad jau ļurcīgs vītņstienus ar smalkvītni M8x0,35 vai M8x0,5 principā to lietu pavilks. Un kad paliksi bagātāks, tad nomainīsi uz bezluftes bumbiņskrūvēm.

----------


## Delfins

vajadzēja uzreiz pirkt bumbiņskrūves. CNC tas ir musthave

----------


## Obsis

Starp citu, pati frāzgalva mierīgi var būt, piemēram, kokapstrādes rokas virsfrēze, lētākās pat pa 15-25 Ls. Standarta satverē tam ieliksi konisko zeņķēšanas urbi vai ar cangas palīdzību zeņķēršanas urbīti, un platīte sanāks labu labā. Otra alternatīva ir stipri vājāks, bet platīotēm jau dzudz nevajag, KLAUS augstapgriezienu mikrourbmašīnīte, 28 000 rpm un 40W maksā kādi 15-20 Ls, bet tajā līdīs tikai zeņķēšanas urbis.
Par stieņiem - ja vajag +/- 0,1 mm, tad tie ar lodītēm piebērtie ir neizbēgams ļaunums. Ja platītei 0,35-0,5mm nelinearitātes un atkārtojamības kļūda ir pofig pat lielu mikreņu gadījumā, un tikai taisnas līnijas malu viļņainībai jābūt labākai, tad parasta smalkvītne ir ar vienu vienīgu trūkumu - tā ātri sadilst un skrupulozi jāeļļo.

----------


## garais05

> vajadzēja uzreiz pirkt bumbiņskrūves. CNC tas ir musthave


 A kas ir bumbiņskrūves? Ir kāds links ar bildi/aprakstu?

----------


## Delfins

ball screw

----------

